# Flaschenhalter beim Zesty



## flotho (28. August 2011)

Hi,

nachdem ich die ersten Bilder der neuen Zesty gesehen habe war ich total begeistert, was ich gerne wissen würde wie ist das mit einem Flaschenhalter ist das überhaupt möglich einen anzubringen aufgrund der Geometrie vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Bilder! 


Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## slang (28. August 2011)

Geht nicht, dh. du könntest einen unterhalb des Unterrohrs anbringen, die Oesen sind sogar da, aber das willst du nicht wirklich, wird dir ruckzuck abbrechen, und nach nen paar Pfützen auf dem Wege, möchtest du auch nicht mehr aus der Pulle trinken 
Optische Faktoren mal gar nicht erwähnt 

Trinkrucksack ist da die Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flotho (28. August 2011)

Hi, klar trinkrucksack aber jedesmal den Rucksack mitnehmen habe ich keinen Bock! Andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## spümco (28. August 2011)

Wenns unbedingt am Rad sein muss wären Adapter für die Sattelstütze noch ne Alternative.
http://www.specialized.cz/de/de/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=56734&gold_ses=
Optisch aber auch das ne Grundsatzfrage...


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Für die kleine Runde gibts doch so Gürteltaschen für Jogger, wo man eine Pulle dran machen kann. Direkt am Rad sehe ich da keine brauchbare Lösung.


----------



## flotho (29. August 2011)

Ok danke mal für eure Tipps! jetzt muss ich mal schauen welches zesty es werden soll!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. August 2011)

Letztes Jahr ist mir ein Damen-Zesty begegnet, bei dem die Besitzerin einen Flaschenhalter aufs Oberrohr montiert hatte. Nicht schön, aber wohl praktisch, und der Fahrerin hats getaugt.


----------



## slang (29. August 2011)

Habs geahnt, dass der Vorschlag noch kommt. 
Kommt bestimmt lustig, wenn einem bei ner Bergabpassage die Pulle aus dem Halter, weil fast horizontal stehend, in die Speichen fliegt, und man sich lecker den Schritt aufschlägt, weil man sich durch den Flaschenhalter die Uberstandshöhe mal schön vergrößert hat.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. August 2011)

Ich hab nicht weiter nachgefragt, mir kommt kein Flaschenhalter an den Lapierre-Rahmen. Sie ist mit dem Rad bei Schlaflos im Sattel angetreten. Ob sie die Schlussabfahrt dann geschoben hat, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Streckenchef (30. August 2011)

Einfachste Lösung: Trikottasche


----------



## sangriaeimer (1. Juni 2015)

Oder so? (siehe Foto)
einfach mal nach :
Befestigungskit Flaschenhalter
suchen.
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

